# Where can I find these rims?



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Where can I find these rims to fit my MKIV Golf? What sizes were offered?









I would like to fit these to my TDi.








Any help is appreciated.....


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find these rims? (TDiVeeDub)*

they look like a set of Compomotive TH1's w/a VW Motorsport sticker. I could be wrong though. I think you can still buy these though.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Where can I find these rims? (V-KLAN)*

The ones the OP posted are genuine VW Motorsport wheels, that were never actually produced in large numbers, and are very rare and expensive, if you can even find them.
Also, I do not believe they were made in 5x100, only 4x100. You can easily get the Compomotives though, but those are quite spendy, too.


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks.. I'll check out Compmotives.....I can't decide whether to look at these or 18" BBS CK's.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Where can I find these rims? (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_The ones the OP posted are genuine VW Motorsport wheels, that were never actually produced in large numbers, and are very rare and expensive, if you can even find them.
Also, *I do not believe they were made in 5x100, only 4x100.* You can easily get the Compomotives though, but those are quite spendy, too.


oh?


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

*Check these out.*

These Comp MO would look nice in silver.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Check these out. (TDiVeeDub)*

those are are rally wheels from any newer vw.There the dirt wheel.So no super wide width


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Check these out. (Couper1TEP)*


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Are those BBS or Compmotive?
Sweet


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*

http://www.bildon.com


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (jaysvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysvw* »_http://www.bildon.com

Not being shown as available.


----------



## Nasim_gti (Jun 26, 2007)

I Think I saw these rims on the German Ebay....
Ill search the link and will give it you asap


----------

